# G-Horn HT



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok gear it is:

*Display:*
Pioneer 5070HD - great display! I also own a Samsung 46A550 which is a very highly reviewed LCD. The LCD actually has lower black-level and more pixels but from ~10 feet away I prefer the Pioneer for it's color, contrast and viewing angle.

*Electronics:*
HTPC running Vista Media Center. I use an HDHomerun for tuning OTA (great device!)
JVC RX-DP10VBK reviever - doesn't do Dolby ProLogic II, but nice clean power.
Panasonic DVD-A115
Sony SLV-679-HF VCR - what the **** is a VCR? 

*Speakers:*
B&W DM603 series I.
B&W CC6 center channel
DIY Cryolite bookshelf speakers (LouC design)
DIY sub - Torrent Audio Mistral in a ported 4ft^3 cabinet. Powered by either a Crown PS-400 or a Rotel RB-970BX MkII. I also have a BFD but I need to add some room treatments before it makes sense to use it. Pics: http://photos.ganzhorn.org/album649

*System Theory:*
I believe in buying electronics by the pound . I went with the JVC receiver mostly because I could pick it up for ~4$ a pound shipped! The power is excellent. Would be nice to have a little more bass management options and support for Dolby ProLogic II (for the Wii).

I also really like the Crown PS-400 for powering the sub. Very clean/effortless.

I also really like the idea/process of DIY speakers and my goal is to eventually replace all of my B&W speakers with something I modeled/built/tested.


----------

